# bushing



## javif

Hello!
I'm reading about predictive diagnostics for transformers and I have a doubt with this word, bushing. This is an extract of the pwt:
"BushingGard
- For condenser type bushings with capacitive taps.
- Monitor Ic and calculates Gamma
- Measures Tan Delta & Capacitance
- Provides early indication of bushing failure".

I think that the meaning of bushing is "borna", in this case "borna capacitiva" but I'll want to be sure.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dlyons

De acuerdo

enlace vacío borrado (mod.)


----------



## javif

Thank you very much, Dylons.


----------



## rodrimalmsteen

I have seen this word in the mining field, I need help to translate it to Spanish. Please help, me!! Regards.


----------



## Eng1008

Hi, in my experience there is no traduction to this word and is commonly used.

ie. Los *bushings* capacitivos desempeñan una función esencial para la operación de*...* 
Saludos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

La palabra en español es *"buje"*. Sin embargo la palabra se usa muy comúnmente en inglés, como bien apunta Eng1008.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Sorry... pero "buje" y "bushing" no son lo mismo.
Buje es un suplemento que se pone por diferentes motivos en una pieza que gira sobre un eje.
Bushing, en cambio, es una reducción roscada de una forma muy determinada.
Imagino que fotos en la red debe haber miles.
La palabra "bushing" no se traduce al español, y menos en minería.  Se usa tal cual.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Siempre lo he visto traducido así. Mirá en este libro. En lo que estamos de acuerdo los tres es en que se usa en inglés: "bushing".

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Giorgio está en lo correcto.
"Buje" también es una traducción aceptable.  Estuve verificando información y la palabra tiene varias acepciones.
Dependerá en qué contexto la quieres usar: si te refieres a cañerías y fittings, es lo que yo dije; si por el contrario hablas de una pieza mecánica, entonces "buje" es una posibilidad.
Pero te aconsejo asegurarte bien del contexto.  La palabra tiene significados muy amplios en el campo de la ingeniería.
Saludos.

(Gracias, Giorgio, por la información).
_


----------



## pacosancas

Hola, en algunos contextos, un bushing es un casquillo. ?Nos puedes dar algo más de contexto?


----------



## luismunoz

Gracias a los dos.


----------



## Go Blue

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos

¿*Alguien me puede ayudar con la palabra "bushing"*?* Tiene que ver con tooling para la industria automotriz..*N*o tengo m*á*s datos, solo "bushing". *¿*C*ó*mo se dice en *e*spa*ñ*ol? *¡*Gracias!​


----------



## njudith10

Necesitamos más contexto, pero podría ser: casquillo, buje o cojinete.

Espero te sirva, ¡pero si tienes más información de contexto sería más fácil ayudarte! Greetings.


----------



## pops91710

njudith is correct. The reason is "bushing" is generic term and there are many types:

Bushing (bearing), a type of plain bearing
Bushing (electrical)
Bushing (isolator), a mechanical device used to reduce vibrations
Bushing (pipe)
Threaded bushing, a metal sleeve with screw threads


----------



## Mircalla

Como parte de un transformador, los conozco como bornes. Pero también se usa mucho llamarlos bushings.


----------



## sfquique

Hello, I need some help with the word bushing in this idea, thanks...
After blending, enclose the jar in a polyethylene bag to safeguard against leakage through the bottom bushing and place the jar in a closed 75°C to 80°C waterbath for 1.5 hr.


----------



## rodelu2

This probably refers to the bushing supporting the shaft and blades in a kitchen blender's vase; if so, it's a "casquillo", also a "buje"; "cojinete" is correct as well. If you are unhappy with these, you can use "eje", the fluid will leak around the shaft as it flows inside the bushing.


----------



## sfquique

Thanks so much for the quick answer, I apreciate it!


----------

